# GI Table of Carbohydrates



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Confused about carbs, want to lose the belly fat, dont know what you can eat its easy, eat the low GI carbs stay away from the high GI carbs
​
*Table 1 - Low GI Foods*


*Food*

*GI*

*Roasted and salted peanuts*

*14*

*Low-fat yoghurt with sweetener*

*14*

*Cherries*

*22*

*Grapefruit*

*25*

*Pearl barley*

*25*

*Red lentils*

*26*

*Whole milk*

*27*

*Dried apricots*

*31*

*Butter beans*

*31*

*Fettucine pasta*

*32*

*Skimmed milk*

*32*

*Low-fat fruit yoghurt*

*33*

*Wholemeal spaghetti*

*37*

*Apples*

*38*

*Pears*

*38*

*Tomato soup, canned*

*38*

*Apple juice, unsweetened*

*40*

*Noodles*

*40*

*White spaghetti*

*41*

*All Bran*

*42*

*Chick peas, canned*

*42*

*Peaches*

*42*

*Porridge made with water*

*42*

*Lentil soup*

*44*

*Oranges*

*44*

*Macaroni*

*45*

*Green grapes*

*46*

*Orange juice*

*46*

*Peas*

*48*

*Baked beans in tomato sauce*

*48*

*Carrots, boiled*

*49*

*Milk chocolate*

*49*

*Kiwi fruit*

*52*

*Stoneground wholemeal bread*

*53*

*Crisps*

*54*

*Special K*

*54*

*Banana*

*55*

*Raw oatbran*

*55*

*Sweetcorn*

*55*



*Medium Glycaemic Index foods (56 to 69)*

You may include a few of these foods each day, but again limit portion sizes if you want to lose weight.

*Table 2 - Moderate GI Foods*




*Muesli, non toasted*

*56*

*Boiled potatoes*

*56*

*Sultanas*

*56*

*Pitta bread*

*57*

*Basmati Rice*

*58*

*Honey*

*58*

*Digestive biscuit*

*59*

*Cheese and tomato pizza*

*60*

*Ice cream*

*61*

*New potatoes*

*62*

*Coca cola*

*63*

*Apricots, canned in syrup*

*64*

*Raisins*

*64*

*Shortbread biscuit*

*64*

*Couscous*

*65*

*Rye bread*

*65*

*Pineapple, fresh*

*66*

*Cantaloupe melon*

*67*

*Croissant*

*67*

*Shredded wheat*

*67*

*Mars bar*

*68*

*Ryvita*

*69*

*Crumpet, toasted*

*69*

*Weetabix*

*69*

*Wholemeal bread*

*69*


​
*High Glycaemic Index foods (70 or more)*

Swap these foods for those with a low GI value or eat them together with a low GI food. Having a jacket potato with baked beans, for example, will lower the GI value of that whole meal.

*Table 3 - High GI Foods*




*Mashed potato*

*70*

*White bread*

*70*

*Watermelon*

*72*

*Swede*

*72*

*Bagel*

*72*

*Branflakes*

*74*

*Cheerios*

*74*

*French fries*

*75*

*Coco Pops*

*77*

*Jelly beans*

*80*

*Rice cakes*

*82*

*Rice Krispies*

*82*

*Cornflakes*

*84*

*Jacket potato*

*85*

*Puffed wheat*

*89*

*Baguette*

*95*

*Parsnips, boiled*

*97*

*White rice, steamed*

*98*


​


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my opinion this is useless for bodybuilders and is only useful for diabetics the people it was created for...the reason is that the Glycemic Index is severely effected when you add either or both protein/fats so white rice eaten on its own(which never happens) is a high GI food but add Tuna and olive oil and it becomes a medium GI food...so like i say this is a nice theory but it does not work as intended...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> in my opinion this is useless for bodybuilders and is only useful for diabetics the people it was created for...the reason is that the Glycemic Index is severely effected when you add either or both protein/fats so white rice eaten on its own(which never happens) is a high GI food but add Tuna and olive oil and it becomes a medium GI food...so like i say this is a nice theory but it does not work as intended...


Totally and not to toss another spanner wrench in this all.

There is also:

Glycemic Load

Insulin Index

Glycemic Index

Here is another site that calculates all those variables.

http://ziag4.mmb.usyd.edu.au/mainV4.htm

But yah, Paul is totally right on this one.

Another huge factor in GI that will lower it is fiber, fiber slows digestion of any food and will lower the GI/GI/II of the meal.

But yah, for the most part if you take the time to look and understand you can design a great diet, just takes a little doing.


----------

